

Strongbox: Aaron Swartz's last gift to Internet privacy (May 2013) - dredmorbius
http://www.zdnet.com/strongbox-aaron-swartzs-last-gift-to-internet-privacy-7000015455/

======
dredmorbius
Previous discussion of The New Yorker's Stronbox implementation:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5712030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5712030)

[http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2013/05/stron...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2013/05/strongbox-
and-aaron-swartz.html)

